# Tampa FL proposal locations and engagement photographer recommendations



## gnat68 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'll be traveling to Tampa Florida for a vacation with my soon-to-be fiance (I hope ...) and am looking for a good location to propose. I'll have a car, so I'm open to any location thats within a couple hour drive as long as its really worth it. We both love the outdoors so I'm looking for something scenic. I'd like to see some pictures of the location you suggest, so please include links or pics if possible since I'm not familiar with the area. I am also looking for recommendations on photographers in the area that can shoot the proposal, so let me know if you have anyone in mind. Thanks for your input its much appreciated!!


----------

